# Want to Convince Wife to Divorce - Why?



## 4me2 (Jul 20, 2012)

2nd try since last post diasappeared...

I have been separated for 5 months and thinking through everything and really leaning towards divorce. However, I feel like I need to get my wife to agree, rather than just initiating the process myself. Is that strange? I don't know if I'm just afraid to follow through, have guilt about throwing away a 28 year marriage, or what. I'm curious if others in this situation seem to feel they have to make the argument to D with their spouse as well. My wife was the one that initiated the separation, but now that I bring up a D she is trying to sway me.

Details of my (too long) story are here.


----------



## JohnDoe2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

IMHO, your marriage is poisoned from the past. If you are sure your marriage needs to end, then you need to move forward and do it. But if you can talk to her, make it a mutual decision or at least gently let her know why you are divorcing, that is a good thing. But after that conversation, if you are sure, then move forward even without her agreement.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

She's the one who wanted side relationships so you owe her nothing. File on her ass.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Agree with Mach.

She has no idea what a marriage is about. File and move on


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My ex h did not want a divorce even though he is a serial cheater. Divorcing him was one of the smartest things I've ever done. Marrying him was the absolute dumbest thing I ever did. I learned a big lesson from all of that and I did not make the same mistake(choice) a second time.

Just file. You don't need her permission for this. I didn't read your story since I currently don't have the time to. It doesn't matter what the reason is, you want this to happen. Make it happen.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Some cheaters prefer divorce but a lot don't. You don't need her agreement. All you have to say is "I'm filing for divorce." Then go ahead and file.


----------

